# avoiding second receiver fee on dual boxes



## chessmaster1010 (May 29, 2002)

I have a question about the dual-receiver boxes (522/625). I know they require a phone line to be plugged in to avoid the $5 second receiver fee. But how often does it have to be plugged in? Constantly, or like once a month or so? Will it nag me when it needs it? Will the fee automatically appear on my next bill if I don't plug it in in time?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

If you can plug it into a phone line, why would you not? I understand if you don't have a phone line... but if you can connect it, why not leave it connected so you don't have to be worried?

Based on my experience, since I don't order PPV... it seems to call in once per month, but apparently periodically checks the phone line for a dial tone just to see if it is there.


----------



## chessmaster1010 (May 29, 2002)

I don't have a working phone jack near the receiver and I would rather just run a long phone cord through the room when neccessary instead of having to drill holes to run one permanently. I've been doing it this way on the rare occasions when I order a PPV with no problems, but was wondering if I could continue to do so if I get a 522 or 625.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Wireless jacks cost money but can be effective.

The receiver will complain if it doesn't see dialtone. Eventually E* will notice that receiver has not called in and you'll see the $5 charge on your bill (and not the nag screen).


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

When I first got my 622 and did not have phone line connected to it. I got a please connect phone line to avoid any addition fees message EVERY MORNING. It was very irritating to get that every morning when I would power on the receiver. I hooked up the phone line and left it laying on the floor.


----------

